# Fender Offset Telecasters NAMM 2016



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Do you like offset guitars? Do you like Telecasters? Do you like your Teles to come from the official source? 

Then your blasphemous dreams have come true!

Scroll down on this Reverb page to see some offset Telecasters from Fender announced at NAMM 2016.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't unsee that. God that's awful


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I like the traditional telecaster, they got it right the first time..


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

It kind of looks like an Ibanez Talman. But I have to admit, I like the looks of the Talman a lot more.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

mister.zed said:


> It kind of looks like an Ibanez Talman. But I have to admit, I like the looks of the Talman a lot more.


Yes Leo should be rolling over right now.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, the 'tele' doesn't do it for me, but this is interesting










Vox Startstream

I'd try one, even with the pod-like electronics installed.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I think moves like that just water down an amazing brand. The tele's a plank with a certain specific shape. It seems like they're trying to reinvent the wheel. More ridiculous marketing.

Those Vox guitars look pretty rad, although I have the same misgivings over the electronics below the bridge.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

ah the Telemaster... hasn't just about every bolt-on boutique builder in the business done something like this already? and it does resemble a Talman...










actually, I might like the Talman better...


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm thinking the Talman looks more like Godin's LG/Radiator/Exit 22/SD profile. Here's an LG ferinstance.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I actually have a Godin Radiator. The one with the dark black pearl pickguard. I love how it looks. Really light on the strap too. Gonna pull that one down tonight I think...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Leo got it right the first time. Dont mess with the Tele.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I had a lemon yellow Radiator - first Godin I ever scored. Fun guitar. I got rid of it several years ago. Now I want another one! So it goes.

These offset Teles... I'd rather have a Jazzmaster.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maxer said:


> I'm thinking the Talman looks more like Godin's LG/Radiator/Exit 22/SD profile. Here's an LG ferinstance.


When I saw the Fenders, this is what came to my mind. I would take the Godin over the Fenders in a heartbeat.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I kind of agree with the people saying leave the Tele alone, but what if they had just named it something else? Would there be the outrage (for lack of a better word)?

I kind of like it for what it is. An interesting, not so run of the mill, without getting crazy, offset guitar with Tele type pickups and I would assume a similar sound.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This version of a Tele has been around for years with the partscaster crowd and I think it looks way more like a Jazzmaster/Jaguar than a Godin. The Telecaster is awesome the way it is and I wouldn't change it up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ya I saw the pic, thought it was a jazzmaster with tele electronics


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Jimi D said:


> ah the Telemaster... hasn't just about every bolt-on boutique builder in the business done something like this already?


Yup, by no means a new idea but looks like Fender is now cashing in on it. Mike Potvin sells telemaster templates that look just like the guitars in the picture. You can buy tele-just about anything bodies these days.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

All of which kinda begs the question - what is the essential nature of a Telecaster? I always thought it was that iconic body shape and the classic single coil configuration.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

...to generate hype for a guitar they know they likely won't sell many of?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I like it a lot.

To me is the best of both world.

Best body contour ever made + Simplier electronics configuartion = Win! Win! Win!

Don't care about the name, history or whatever. Important is how it plays, sounds and costs!


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm primarily a Jazzmaster & Telecaster guy (only electrics I own at the moment), but these I actually kind of hate, lol. Just my own personal reaction.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Far out. I kind of like it. If the body is roughly the same mass and wood of a standard Tele I could rock it. Seriously, Fender has produced worse things.

I bet it's better balanced and the body bevels will be comfy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

As it has been noted, there have been a number of boutique builders that have done this offset design. I have always likee it better than the traditional tele design. SO THERE.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I think they look awesome. Tradition is great, but sometimes it's cool to marry two traditions into one current trend. I'd love one in Firemist Gold, with a shorter 25" scale and a mini HB in the neck.

W.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mooh said:


> Far out. I kind of like it. If the body is roughly the same mass and wood of a standard Tele I could rock it. Seriously, Fender has produced worse things.
> 
> I bet it's better balanced and the body bevels will be comfy.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I find the original Telecaster to be perfectly balanced.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Jimi D said:


> ah the Telemaster... hasn't just about every bolt-on boutique builder in the business done something like this already? and it does resemble a Talman...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. IbAnez has some mojo of its own.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Fano is one of builders that uses an offset design,... Here is the Sandard JM-6. Others have used it with Tele hardware and electronics.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Warmoth also offers a "Jazzcaster Body" for an offset tele build. I assume you can get it from other suppliers.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

marcos said:


> Leo got it right the first time. Dont mess with the Tele.


Ridiculous (IMHO)... I like/play Jazzmasters; I like/play Teles, but this has absolutely no appeal to me.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It's an iconic shape, rejigged for Hipsters. How ironic...


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I like it. The nature of Fender with its bolt on neck and pick guards that can cover the body routs has long been modification.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I like it...but I absolutely HATE the Tele style knobs on it. Changing the knobs to Fender Amp style would be a huge visual improvement.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a modern player jag and I'm still trying to figure out what knobs to put on. I have thought about putting those witches hat knobs


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice jag! I love the grain showing through that burst.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Fano is one of builders that uses an offset design,... Here is the Sandard JM-6. Others have used it with Tele hardware and electronics.


K-Line also has the San Bernardino. I've been gassing for one for a while


----------



## LPhilippe (Jan 6, 2016)

Personally, I think it's okay to come out with new ideas for a specific model, even if it an iconic one but the margin for error is smaller. 
You need to improve your product every day, so the real question is, was it worth the time and money they put on?


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

I think Fender's mistake was to call it a Telecaster.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Fiveway said:


> I think Fender's mistake was to call it a Telecaster.


I, kind of, mentioned that in my first post in this thread. If they had of just named it something else, there would be no discussion.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Fiveway said:


> I think Fender's mistake was to call it a Telecaster.


You may have a point. The telecaster is seen mostly as a body shape. You can stick a humbucker in the neck position, or both, put Gibson 2T/2V controls on it, put a couple of P90s on it and it is still a Telecaster something. Stick a pickup in the middle and it becomes a Nashville Telecaster - still a Tele.

Still, if I had a choice between a classic Telecaster and an Offset guitar with classic Tele electronics and hardware, I would take the latter. Have always preferred the strat body/offset body over the tele anyway.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Love Tele's but not a fan of this special edition. I prefer the look of the Ibanez Talman.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I have noticed the Talman as well. Looks cool, but no lefty unfortunately (yeah I know, broken record).


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

lol it looks the same as a jazzmaster, jaguar and non reverse firebird. this isnt a new model or shape. its just a jazzmaster/jaguar with a tele electronics setup.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is the K-Line Texola....


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I have always been a fan of offset guitars, I'll probably do something stupid like buy a brand new one if the local L&M gets one in blue.


----------

